# Sciatica without Herniated Disc



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Folks,

Anyone here ever get a shot of sciatica? I hurt my back shovelling snow 6 weeks ago. I didn't realize it until after sitting on a 6 hour flight to San Francisco at the end of Jan. I got off and it was awful. I worked the 4 days in some considerable pain, and then finally, when getting home, it started to clear up. This was mostly a back issue, but my hamstring on one side was extremely tight and I had some buttock pain.

Fast forward to now. The pain in my back is >95% gone, I hardly ever notice it. Same with my left glut and upper thigh. Flexibilty is coming back and I have been able to drive, then walk, without issues, for a couple weeks. Unfortuantely, I am now getting a numb foot, with the odd calf cramp.. all on the same side. Normally it starts up when I am walking, but not always. Sitting, sleeping, are all no problem. It bugs me the most when I am up and about making supper at night for the family.

So... I go to the doctor. He does all sorts of manipulations and tests my skin sensitivity on both legs, and I am happy to say that he says there is no disc herniation, but I do have "mild sciatica". Probably caused by some "muscle spasms" deep in my lower back. He prescribed Physio to me. Also he thinks I have flat feet that may be the cause. My left foot is kind of wierd. Always wanted to get that checked.

Anyway, riding is fine, except that my foot falls asleep. This is one damn wierd condition! Anyone else have any experience? I seriously feel pretty much fine except for my left foot being numb sometimes, and the odd calf-ache.


----------



## fdoneit (Mar 6, 2010)

Also check out sacroiliac joint dysfunction (SI joint pain). I've had similar problems for a number of years. My SI joint locks up and causes muscle spasms very similar to what you describe. It normally takes about a week to stabilize. There are exercises you can do to help prevent the problem from occurring as often.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Stretching the hamstrings and lower back along with strengthening your core will help greatly .


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep, that's exactly what I've read. I find I feel better after a good stretch and I've started some core work (planks etc). 

Its just my damned left calf that goes numb and sore when I walk! Everything else is OK. Grrr.

Funny, I used to throw myself down hills, crank out huge rides, and generally abuse my body without ever having an issue. Now, at age 39, my body seems to be telling me something.


----------



## 181picklz (Aug 5, 2009)

I have sciatic nerve pain from breaking my pelvis a few years ago. On longer rides I have to run my seat a hair lower then normal and shift back on the seat some. Otherwise it gets aggrivated.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

Do a search for piriformis syndrome. Not common but I had it and it definately will cause sciatica.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Or... you could actually get medical advise!*

I would be very careful of taking medical advice from an internet chat/forum. Many people will write to you saying that their uncle Bob had the same thing....

My guess would be that you did have an endplate fracture in the lower lumbar spine that has healed with time. Your original symptoms seem pretty consistant with this.
Typically, these end plate fractures will cause chemical irritation of the nerve root exiting the spine near the level of your injury. As your body heals the back pain tends to cease as do the leg symptoms ("sciatica").

Eventually what tends to happen is that this segment will become an instability due to the previous injury and changes in the local mechanics. At this point, most people will have more leg symptoms ("sciatica") while standing/walking versuse with the earlier presentation of leg symptoms while sitting.

This instability is causing the sx's in your leg to include the hypertonicity (tightness) that you feel in the gluts, hamstring, and calf.
This will cause the "piriformis syndrome" and "ITband syndrome" that people will often talk about.
You can stretch all that you want, but it will not completly resolve until you take care of what is causing your sx's which is now the spinal instability.

Have your Physio really take a close look and test out each segment. Once they have found the level of your instability make sure that you stabilize the heck out of it.

Good luck


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I understand the comment about watching out for advice on the Internet. Its dangerous. Even jumping on Google and looking things up is not always a good idea. You can pull up all sorts of discussions about people with chronic back/leg problems and of course, it can freak you out. 

My doctor said that he thought there was no hernia. I have full range of motion, except for my left hamstring, which is still incredibly tight. Its vastly better than a few weeks ago, however. The only pain I get is when I get off the toilet seat in the morning after being still all night, and sometimes the calf cramp when walking. The numb foot is the other biggie. Sometimes the lower back feels a little achy too.

I have a physio in 10 days or so. Tomorrow is the foot doc. Deep down I think I have misalignments due to that... and age and abuse have finally aused them to flare up as symptoms.

Thanks again!


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Well for those interested, this is turning out to be an interesting journey. I did get to the foot people to get looked at for orthotics. They took one look and saw that my left foot is seriously flat. Also the left foot/leg shows resistance when rotating inward. This I suspected, because when sitting straight-legged on the floor, my left foot sags outward more than the other. She also found that while my legs are of equal length, the left hip is lower than the right. I guess it rotates forward and inward when walking, or something like that.

I have been stretching like crazy. No time on the bike, but lots of short walks. So far it seems like the hard numbness is not as bad, but my lower leg and feet are more "tingly". Little twicthes as well. WIERD!!! Is this a good sign? Who knows...

The rest of the symptoms are monstly the same. I am noticing a lot more flexibility in the hamstring, however. Physio is next week, and I get my orthotics on the same day. Here's hoping that helps because I have a huge season ready to go for this year, and it kills me to think I'm going to have to scale it back. It also sucks when you read on the net that 90% of people recover in 3-4 months... but you're mind can't get away from that remaining 10%.

Take care.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, 2 doctors and a physio have all concluded that I do not have a disc issue, but some muscle and/or joint imbalances that are bothign the nerve. It seems a little better altely, actually.

The physio gave me a grand total of 3 simple stretches to do every day, and forbade anything else of the sort (no core work or other stretching). BUT.... he said I could ride as hard as I wanted as long as there was no leg pain.

Hell yeah!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Massage therapy worked wonders for me years ago when I had insurance that covered it. My pain is from disc damage but I also have incredibly tight hamstrings and spending 8 hours a day with a 25 pound duty belt on doesn't help much either.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Have you had an MRI? How else are they concluding that there's no disc herniation?


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

ebarker9 said:


> Have you had an MRI? How else are they concluding that there's no disc herniation?


What information would youl like with the MRI? Some studies have shown that over 50% of the average public (without back pain) have herniated discs in their Lumbar spine.

MRI's are great for real-time pictures of anatomy, but they must be taken as that, a picture of anatomy.

The manual, biomechanical, and neuro testing will find which level is actually causing the signs and symptoms that he describes. It really doesn't matter if he does/does not have a herniated disc, because the disc itself is not what is causing his sx's. It is the nerve root that exits the spine.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

BoiseBoy said:


> What information would youl like with the MRI? Some studies have shown that over 50% of the average public (without back pain) have herniated discs in their Lumbar spine.
> 
> MRI's are great for real-time pictures of anatomy, but they must be taken as that, a picture of anatomy.
> 
> The manual, biomechanical, and neuro testing will find which level is actually causing the signs and symptoms that he describes. It really doesn't matter if he does/does not have a herniated disc, because the disc itself is not what is causing his sx's. It is the nerve root that exits the spine.


Agreed...treatment is the same regardless and, like you said, taking a cross section of the public a high percentage will show herniated discs.

Just wondering how a doctor can say with any kind of certainty that there isn't a herniated disc without an MRI. In fact, why even bother making that diagnosis?


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

I also had a bout of Sciatica down my left leg years ago and did physio + lots of core exercises and 15 years later never had that problem again.

I found Strengthening Lower Back Muscles with moves like the Roman back chair helped lots too.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

> Have you had an MRI? How else are they concluding that there's no disc herniation?


Nope, I did not get an MRI done. The first doctor I saw did a series of tests. Leg raises, sensory testing, reflexes, and had me do some bends to see what my flexibility was. From that he conclude it "didn't look like a herniation". I have full range of motion, just pain and numbness in various parts of my left leg.

My family doctor who I was a week later, did and said exactly the same thing.

The physio I saw also concluded that "my back looks good and there's probably no herniation". He thinks its a strain related to hip/pelvis/back imbalances.



> I also had a bout of Sciatica down my left leg years ago and did physio + lots of core exercises and 15 years later never had that problem again.
> 
> I found Strengthening Lower Back Muscles with moves like the Roman back chair helped lots too.


Ho long did you have the leg symptoms for? Next week I get some core "stabilization" exercises to take home. I'm quite excited because these simple stretches are getting kind of dull!

I am feeling less foot numbness, so something is helping. Also doing the stretching first thing in the morning kills about 90% of the monring pains.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, I had a massage earlier today. The therapist pretty much worked me over like I was a steak she was tenderizing. I couldn't believe the benefit! All afternoon felt fantastic (like 80% better). I still feel good even now.

Those of you out there with tight muscles - go get a rub


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

BoiseBoy said:


> What information would youl like with the MRI? Some studies have shown that over 50% of the average public (without back pain) have herniated discs in their Lumbar spine.
> 
> MRI's are great for real-time pictures of anatomy, but they must be taken as that, a picture of anatomy.
> 
> The manual, biomechanical, and neuro testing will find which level is actually causing the signs and symptoms that he describes. It really doesn't matter if he does/does not have a herniated disc, because the disc itself is not what is causing his sx's. It is the nerve root that exits the spine.


This post made me smile (physical therapy student).


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

nth_dimension said:


> Ho long did you have the leg symptoms for? Next week I get some core "stabilization" exercises to take home. I'm quite excited because these simple stretches are getting kind of dull!
> 
> I am feeling less foot numbness, so something is helping. Also doing the stretching first thing in the morning kills about 90% of the monring pains.


If i remember correctly a few weeks or so.

I also lost some weight after that.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

The saga continues. 

So I saw a new physio to get a second opinion. Things have been improving, but not as fast as I want. This woman had a totally different angle on the issue. She thinks I actually did herniate a disc, and it has since healed and is on to some sort of scarring phase, where, while I have range of motion and minor pain, the problem is still resolving. The fact that in certain positions I get pain on coughing was a main indicator, plus the description of the problem.

3 months since I hurt my back, and 2 months since the leg symps started.

She has me started on core work, which I hope will help.

Sciatica is a funny thing. For me it has never been debilitating, just constantly on my mind and extremely ANNOYING. 

Happily the numb-foot is gone, and no more pins and needles. I'm told this is a good sign... the symptoms seem to be changing.

I think the 2010 season is toast though. I'm giving up on the 350Km tour I have planned in early June. I want this to be totally healed up.

Injuries suck, eh?


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Update!

Well... the symps are now 99% GONE from my leg and have been for a few days. Unfortuantely its all in my back. Have a dull ache on the opposite side mostly. The doctor says this is a good sign, and gave me some muscle relaxers and prescription anti-inflammatories. 

Any sciatica suffers notice this phenomenon when they were recovering? The improvement in the leg has been striking. It correlated with the new physio who has me doing core work. now if I can jsut clear up the sore back!

ps - this thread is like my personal injury blog.


----------



## phenotype (Apr 22, 2010)

Again... did you get an MRI? Have you seen an orthopaedic spine surgeon? I would take everything you hear from a therapist/podiatrist/chiro with a grain of salt. Sciatica is a generic term usually the result of an underlying problem. SI Joint pain/piriformis syndrome/IT band will not cause numbness or pain in you calf. I guarantee you it's stemming from your lumbar spine, whether it's a herniated disc or stenosis.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

Again.... what is the MRI going to tell you that a good physical assessment wouldn't?
The literature is full of reasons why not to waste money on MRI's.

Secondly, why would you see an orthopaedic spine surgeon instead of a Neurosurgeon for spinal issues?
The statistics show that one is much better off with a neuro versus ortho surgeon for the spine.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

phenotype said:


> Again... did you get an MRI? Have you seen an orthopaedic spine surgeon? I would take everything you hear from a therapist/podiatrist/chiro with a grain of salt. Sciatica is a generic term usually the result of an underlying problem. *SI Joint pain/piriformis syndrome/IT band will not cause numbness or pain in you calf. I guarantee you it's stemming from your lumbar spine, whether it's a herniated disc or stenosis.[/*QUOTE]
> IT band No, SIJ dysfunction, and Piriformis syndrome. Likely. Lumbar...No. The innervation of the gastroc and soleus is rooted from S-1, S-2 as are the dermatomes. No facets to cause stenosis in the sacral spine. Nor are there disks. MRI Why? So we can see that he likely has some kind of disk protrusion that most of us all have anyways? A spine surgeon? So he can go and get a surgery that has no known higher efficacy than PT but infinitely higher rate of infection and long term problems with the fusion?And what problems would that address? Why swat a fly with a bazooka? Especially since the PT is working. He has had a decrease in symptoms in a very short time. Sounds to me like the PT figured out the issue and is dealing with it correctly.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Guys, thanks for the comments on this thread. I did ask about an MRI, and my doctor really did not think it was worth the trouble for me. He thinks that all the clinical signs currently point to some sort of inflammation/irritation in my back. The sciatica is still 99% gone. The change has been amazing. He says the back should clear up on its own in a couple weeks and I should be good. The sore back is weird though. I get the pains all over the place. Sometimes tailbone, sometimes mid back on the side, sometimes it feels almost inside my chest. To be honest, a part of me thinks that the stress of all this has created some psycho-somatic symptoms where none existed before. I have full range of motion, but jsut a dull aching back that moves around and is not triggered by anything. (ie: I can run up a flight of stairs and not feel one iota of change in symptoms).

I've read that lower back pain is usually the last of the symptoms to fade. <crosses fingers>.

Man I miss cycling.

Being injured really blows.


----------



## BenR (Mar 31, 2007)

If you don't change what caused it, back issues never go away, just hide from time to time...BR


----------



## phenotype (Apr 22, 2010)

Just trying to help. I thought you were still bothered by the radicular symptoms in your leg. Not suggesting you jump into surgery. If PT is working than good for you. Think twice before listening to the many amateur doctors on this forum.

BTW - 7yrs ortho. If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

phenotype said:


> Just trying to help. I thought you were still bothered by the radicular symptoms in your leg. Not suggesting you jump into surgery. If PT is working than good for you. Think twice before listening to the many amateur doctors on this forum.
> 
> BTW - 7yrs ortho. If you have any questions PM me.


I will give you the benefit of the doubt with your comment since I do not know you personally.

Please tell us, as an ortho surgeon, what do you think this young man's best course of action would be?


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Update.

Its exactly 4 months since the original back problem, and about 10 weeks since the scaitica started.

Symptoms that are totally gone:

Tingling in leg/foot
Numbness in foot
Pain in hamstring and butt when getting up after sitting a long period (driving, working).
Pain in leg in morning

Symptoms that are still there a little bit:

The odd twinge in my calf.

Symptoms that are active:

Sore back! 

This sciatica thing has been an interesting ride. Physio really seems to be helping. I did a 10km road ride last night as prescribed by my PT and felt mostly good. The left knee was stiff afterwards, but I feel it a little in my back today. As is the norm, however, he back issue is like a diffuse "ache" that is either all over, or keeps shifting around. Jsut enough to be annoying and remind me of the fact I am injured.

I soooooo miss riding.

Does this sound like the normal sciatica healing progression? Those of you with herniated discs, how did your back feel as you recovered?

PT is 20 min fast walk every day, 5X 30 sec planks, some core abs exercises, work on a stability ball, plus some very mild stretching.

I need more!


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

It is good that your leg (peripheral) symptoms are better. As your peripheral symptoms resolve it is common to experience something called centralization where your leg symptoms improve but the back pan can increase (especially with leg dominant presentation). Kinda crappy but normal pattern. Good luck with the rest of your recovery.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Ptcutch - that's exactly what my PT said. The vague, inconsistent, soreness in the back is probably also related to the new exercises. I think it takes a little time for the body to adjust to things. 

I can't wait to get riding again. The weather this year in Eastern Ontario has been bone-dry so far. The trails are in amazing condition and I am absolutely aching to get out. I'm going to wait until I get the OK and I feel ready. Then i will wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you use a HT or FS mostly. I used a HT for Crank the Shield last year and had some back issues after. Made me go out a get another bike (FS)----back has felt great so far this season.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Mostly a FS, but an older Rocky Mountain Edge. Its got 5" front and back. I have a hardtail and a couple of road bikes as well. The Edge gets the most use because my local rides (Gatineau Park and Kanata Lakes) are all very technical with lots of rock and roots (classic canadian shield terrain).

Oddly enough, when I think about it, I rode the 24 hour relay at Albion on the hardtail last summer... and my back was sore.


----------



## rockthrower (May 21, 2010)

I've had terrible problems with my lower back and with sciatica. the pain down my leg is never ending. The only relief I've been able to get is at the Chiropractor using a Rack if you will. They call it Decompression, It's like traction, and it aligns your spine. I swear by it.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Update

No back pain or leg pain. PT put me on a 2 week schedule. Yay!

Unfortunately I kinked my neck in the shower the other day and am dealing with that now. 

But hell, anything is better than sciatica.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Another update to my personal injury blog.

The leg stuff is totally gone, but dammit my back is sore as heck. I check in with the PT today so I'll see what she says. Its been 2 weeks since my last visit. In those weeks I had a strained neck, but everything else felt 100%. The neck heals up, and then I get it in my back again.

Baby steps I guess.

*sigh* I just want to get back on the bike!


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

I am not a doctor but let me tell you what is working for me.

I have TMS and figured it out by reading this book when a co-worker recommended it to me. I thought it was a bunch of crap at first and held off on reading it but my back was so bad I could barely walk so I read it.

I did goto the doctor and got X-Ray and MRI prior to reading the book and he prescribed medicine, PT and rest.

I do not know the cause of my back injury so I just attributed it to riding my bike or lifting something - basically doing something physical.

The doc who wrote this book attributes back pain to emotional issues and problems that we all have in life - stress from work, stress from home, worrying about family friends, dealing with sick family, death, etc. and to avoid confronting these emotions your brain enacts pain in your neck and or back to divert your attention from the real issues - the emotions in your subconscious. What's ironic about this is most doctors and people attribute back pain to physical damage to the back from riding, running, sitting wrong, lifting wrong, etc. and that may be the cause but in alot of cases its not.

The book is $10 and for people who have experienced prolonged periods of neck and or back pain and cannot seem to get cured I think its worth the read.

Just my $0.02 but I thought it may be a good suggestion.


----------



## couloir8 (Nov 16, 2009)

As one who has had lower back problems from years of overuse I have a couple comments. A good physical therapist and/or chiropractor is worth his weight in Gold.

As your symptoms start to disappear, Don't forget them. Continue to take care of your back every day.

Pilates has been very, very good to me. I love Yoga, but Pilates is truly better for my back.

And then the question of FS vs HT. Unfortunately FS is much better for the back. I miss my hardtail.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky...riding my bike is the one activity that really makes my sciatica go away...something about the lower-back stretching I guess. Walking and standing are the worst for me. Seems like everyone gets it a little different.

I love the comment from the guy who says "be careful of the advice you get on an online chat forum", then proceeds to dispense 4 paragraphs of advice!!! This place is always worth a chuckle.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I got the book a few weeks ago and some of the content seems to be useful. I can't buy into the whole Oxygen depravation thing, and I think there ahould have been a few more formal studies done on TMS by now if there was really something to it.

However, I certainly think that the emotional/stress/mental aspect is HUGE. While reading it I was looking back on my own history, and I did see a pattern. I had stomach issues 10 year ago that turned out to be nothing (IBS). They cleared up totally after a year... immediately after the birth of my second daughter. 

Then during a strefful epriod a couple years later - chest pains. Hurt so bad I went to the ER. Turned out to be nothing, but I had them off and on for 6 months or so. 

On top of all that I've had upper back and neck issues. I "kink" my neck about once per year.

Its funny, but the scaitica I am experiencing started during an intensly stressful time at work. 

Maybe there is soemthing to it all? Who knows. All I know is that I hurt my back 3+ months ago, and maybe my mind can't relax enough to let things heal properly. Perhaps posting on an Internet forum is a sign that I need to jsut get it out of my head and let me body heal.


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

I hear ya, same thing for me, back pain started during a very stressful time at work, I was desperate for something to make me feel better so I read the book and its made a big difference. There was way too many ironies in the book for me to dismiss them. The best part is Sarno tells you to go on with life as normal, exercise, bike, run whatever you like to do.

This of course after any physical issues have been ruled out by an MRI or X-Ray, etc.

Its a hard concept to grasp that your brain will cause pain to avoid dealing with difficult situations or emotions.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

WOW, the book (Healing-Back-Pain-Mind-Body-Connection) has some amazing reviews on Amazon, over 400 very positive. They are almost unbelievable stories, wouldn't believe it myself unless I read them first hand. Even gets better reviews than McKenzie’s' "Treating Your Own Back Pain", which I thought was surprising at the time.

It's definitely worth trying even if it helps only a fraction.

Mojo:thumbsup:


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

The mental game is always a major factor. Especially if you are, like me, not used to being injured. I think worrying has done more damage to my recovery than anything else.

Even my PT agrees. She thinks now my only problem is residual soreness and muscle tension. She does a straight leg test and its perfect. Flexibility is good - have range of motion and all that. But I still get these aches and pains all over that come and go seemingly at random. Very frustrating to feel 90% and unable to close that last gap.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

nth_dimension said:


> The mental game is always a major factor. Especially if you are, like me, not used to being injured. I think worrying has done more damage to my recovery than anything else.
> 
> Even my PT agrees. She thinks now my only problem is residual soreness and muscle tension. She does a straight leg test and its perfect. Flexibility is good - have range of motion and all that. But I still get these aches and pains all over that come and go seemingly at random. Very frustrating to feel 90% and unable to close that last gap.


That's the pain I've been dealing with ever since I got back into an active w/o routine (about 3 years ago). It is in the lower portion of my back, like a mild migrane, chronic burning and/or aching. Tried everything but meassage and reading this book.

What's one to do, give up the active healthy life style and become a lazy Barco lounger beer drink'in fool, but pain free. :madman:

Mojo


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

Dies it keep moving around on you? That's the most annoying part... the unpredictability..


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

I almost feel weird telling my story because I hardly can believe all this had happened in the last week. Just last Thursday my back pain had gotten to the point where I could barely walk, I laid on the floor for 3 hours just to keep the pain to a minimum and then attempted to sleep which was a lost cause. I read the whole book on Friday and by Monday I was out on my SS rigid for a 16 mile ride in Valley Forge Park then yesterday I did 15 miles at Wissahickon on my geared HT. I feel great now and there is no pain at all. In fact I used to get sore elbows from what I thought was biking - it felt like tendinitis or something like that and now that pain is gone too.

One of the main points of the book is we all attribute any back or neck pain to a physical injury when in reality there is nothing physically wrong with the neck and back. You then fear bending, sitting wrong, biking, etc. Once you get over the fact there is no physical injury and resume what you're doing its like you've told your brain you won't be fooled by where the pain is originating anymore.

After what I've been through I would hope everyone has the same results as me but I know what won't be the case but I do think more people have TMS then a real physical injury so this book will help.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

nth_dimension said:


> Dies it keep moving around on you? That's the most annoying part... the unpredictability..


No, just lower center of back. No sciatica, MRI and Doctor says nothing wrong, just a typical looking spine for someone my age at 49.

Mojo


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

adoble said:


> I almost feel weird telling my story because I hardly can believe all this had happened in the last week. Just last Thursday my back pain had gotten to the point where I could barely walk, I laid on the floor for 3 hours just to keep the pain to a minimum and then attempted to sleep which was a lost cause. I read the whole book on Friday and by Monday I was out on my SS rigid for a 16 mile ride in Valley Forge Park then yesterday I did 15 miles at Wissahickon on my geared HT. I feel great now and there is no pain at all. In fact I used to get sore elbows from what I thought was biking - it felt like tendinitis or something like that and now that pain is gone too.
> 
> One of the main points of the book is we all attribute any back or neck pain to a physical injury when in reality there is nothing physically wrong with the neck and back. You then fear bending, sitting wrong, biking, etc. Once you get over the fact there is no physical injury and resume what you're doing its like you've told your brain you won't be fooled by where the pain is originating anymore.
> 
> After what I've been through I would hope everyone has the same results as me but I know what won't be the case but I do think more people have TMS then a real physical injury so this book will help.


Wow that's great; I can just dream about riding a HT but have to stick with my 5.5" travel squishy because of my back pain fear/damage. Your story sounds just like some of the unbelievable stories I just got through reading on Amazon. Too good to be true though&#8230;.

It's definite worth a try considering everything else I've done to help my pain and to continue my mtn bike riding addiction.

I've even gone as far as to pray to the God/Gods for a few less years of my life in exchange for pain free weight lifting and riding. I even would give up working out in the gym, because I like riding more than a muscular tone body.

Ridicules as it may sound, it's the truth.

Enough of my problems

Thanks for sharing your story,

Will pick up a copy today at the book store.

Mojo


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

Please keep me updated after you read the book, I am curious to hear from others how it works for them...

Best of luck to you.


----------

